

Fleex, of "Learn English with videos", now lets you learn surfing the web - duwip
http://fleex.tv/en/OnBoarding/Extension

======
githulhu
Do they have a mode for English speakers who want to learn other languages?

~~~
duwip
Not yet, we don't

------
dlau1
Very cool, would be great to see other languages available in the future.

Minor bug, if you switch language away from english (on fleex.tv), it doesn't
add an english option to switch back.

~~~
apoint
There is no English option in the language picker because why learn English
when it's your native language...? Granted, it's quite unexpected so we'll
think of smthg better.

------
antonius
Cool idea. I sometimes take it for granted with how easy it may seem to browse
the web versus someone who's native tongue is not English.

------
xavi
I get an error when trying to sign up.

~~~
apoint
Hey Xavi, thanks for reporting this bug. It's fixed now!

------
steeve
Pretty neat execution, thumbs up guys

